# From the Corry-Joe meetup in the Galleria and Museum District of Houston (14 pics)



## clarinetJWD (Sep 8, 2006)

Well I finally got around to editing the first group of post-SA meetup photos.  These are all from the Galleria and Museum District of Houston

1. The Williams Tower (still Transco to me )






2.  The Williams Tower in IR





3.  Gridscapes





4.  Corry at the Waterwall





5.  Corry again





6.  Corry again (she posed for it  )





7.  Contrasting Brick





8.  Sit a Spell





9.  Paddle Harbor





10.  Fiery Tree





11.  Dreamscape





12.  Self Portrait





13.  Triangle





14.  Religion





***I just noticed that some of these look blown out on my laptop monitor.  Sorry to those who also get that lovely blown out feeling...***


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2006)

Fantastic shots. #2 is my fave....

Rob


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2006)

JOSEPH, YOU'D BETTER HIDE, CUZ I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE!


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, wow, wow! These are all fantastic! #3 is my personal favorite. Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, ok, I guess I should comment on the rest of the pics.....

....stunning! (as usual)  It almost feels like I was there! (oh wait, I was!).  
...also makes me upset that I lost my galleria pics.  


I still know where you live though.  And I'm still going to kill you.


----------



## Becky (Sep 8, 2006)

Where does he live?... 

Nice shots Joe.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 8, 2006)

We would want to know, wouldn't we, Becky.
And I can tell you this: he really looks as good in person as he does in his photos!!!
You took a wonderful self of yourself, Joe, I really like that one.
But this does not mean the others would leave me all unimpressed? How could any genuine "Dombrowskis" do that? 3 and 7 fascinate me both in their own way, and I live the dreamscape of Photo 11. Too cool.


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2006)

And Joe, clear your inbox so I can PM you!


----------



## nitefly (Sep 8, 2006)

I bet 6 is actually Corry's arm or something isn't it


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 8, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> I bet 6 is actually Corry's arm or something isn't it


nope.


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2006)

No, it's not my arm, and I DIDN'T POSE FOR IT! Joseph took advantage of me.  Hmph!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 8, 2006)

hahahaha! I cannot believe you took a photo of Corry's cleavage...oh wait, yes I can! LMAO!!  Great series Joe.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 9, 2006)

whoa! Jo!!! awesome, especially those IR shots! great


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 9, 2006)

outstanding set!!! had fun watching.

1. really shows how huge the tower is.
2. great reflection on the tower and the IR adds alot.
3. fabolous architecture shot with almost no barrel effect.
4. fun snap. would like to see the waterfall in closer and with slower shutter.
5. nice "statue". would like to see corry's photo though.
6. are you sure corry posed for that with her will? 
7. nice light and shadow game. reminds me of freddy movie.
8. wow! the light pole is a little disturbing though.
9. too bluewish for me. sorry.
10. nice but the sky could add some "space" to that photo.
11. really dreamy. wish i could be there.
12. well done!
13. good simple shot. i like.
14. great angle but the plane is disturbing. it could be nice if there was a bird instead of the plane.


----------



## photo gal (Sep 9, 2006)

Fantastic shots Joe!!!  : )


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 9, 2006)

These are all fantastic but I love that last one with the plane. Kind of added a sense of irony to the whole thing. Nice captures. 

And Corry, you should be proud of your cleavage! There's a lot of girls I know who would kill for that! Hehehehe.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW THE IR ARE AMAZING!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 9, 2006)

I guess I should reply 

OK...Rob, Becky, Alison, Sara, Mentos, Carolyn, and Duncan- Thanks so much for the compliments, I really appreciate it 

Corry, you so did pose for that...you just didn't think I'd actually post it!  Shame on you...you know better! 

Thanks a ton, Corinna...and 

Sk8man, thanks for the critique, I always appreciate it when people take time to give such a detailed reply.  I got your PM, and I will get back to you, I've just been quite busy!

Sarah--I completely agree about the plane...my first instinct was to clone it out, but then I started to laugh at it and decided it needed to stay! 

Thanks again!  I'll keep em coming


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Corry, you so did pose for that...you just didn't think I'd actually post it!  Shame on you...you know better!



I was so taken advantage of.  I'm not that kinda girl!


----------



## JDP (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh, hey, after the 10th time or so of looking over your pictures, I just noticed you have more then 6 up. hehe.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 9, 2006)

JDP said:
			
		

> Oh, hey, after the 10th time or so of looking over your pictures, I just noticed you have more then 6 up. hehe.


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 9, 2006)

i love the self portrait

how did you do the coloring on those ones?


----------



## ninethousand (Sep 10, 2006)

I love what IR does to foliage.  It makes it all look like there has been recent snow or heavy frost (especially #9).  That was actually my first unconscious assumption, but then I thought "wait, people are wearing shorts ... and the water isn't frozen ... and these were taken in Houston!"  So yeah, you wind up with a really cool otherworldly feel.  Great work.


----------



## shoedumas (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow. These are some great pictures. #2 has to be my favorite. I think I'm gonna buy myself an infrared filter and try this out. Amazing shots.

P.S. Teehee! Post #100!


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2006)

DeepSpring said:
			
		

> i love the self portrait
> 
> how did you do the coloring on those ones?



Those are done with an infared filter.  Then he does some stuff in PS too, with the White Balance n stuff, but I have no idea exactly what.


----------

